# Cedar playing with a tiny 8 week old puppy



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

So a friend asked me to watch his 8 week old short-haired pointer for a few hours. I thought that would be a good chance to socialize Cedar with a much smaller, more delicate animal. It couldn't have went better. She was pretty gentle and seemed to know she can't play with it the same way she plays at the dog park. There were a couple times where she bit it's paw a little too hard and the pointer would turn and give her a snarl and a snap, which made Cedar back off and realize she was being too rough. I didn't have to intervene once, Cedar was gentle and anytime she got a bit too rough, the pointer had no trouble letting her know it. 

Anyway, thought I'd share a few pics. Most of them turned out bad because I used my camera phone, but there's a couple good ones.

ps. The pointers name is Jersey


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

They are so adorable playing together!! :wub:

Haha, they must have had tons of fun!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

I love the last picture really cute!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Ah, I love pix #9 and #10...super cute!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

The is so cute!! What a good girl!


----------



## doggybyts89 (Mar 22, 2008)

Too cute!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Ha! That last pic looks like, "Oh, hi mom! No, I wasn't eating the puppy!"


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Aww how cute!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I also think the last one is great! Just too cute!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Very cute!


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Ha! That last pic looks like, "Oh, hi mom! No, I wasn't eating the puppy!"


Ha ha !!! I agree ... two happy pups!!! One for staying alive, one for getting away with having a puppyplaymate!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I love the last picture! They are all so cute!


----------



## jkscandi50 (Nov 17, 2010)

So cute - I love the tummy on that puppy!!


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Aw! Hope they get to keep playing together as the pup grows up. It's fun to watch how their interaction changes. Panzer played with my sister's lab, Max, right from when we got him at 8 weeks. Max was so good and gentle with Panzer. Panzer couldn't ever catch Max. Now at almost 9 months, Panzer is faster, stronger and more agile than Max. Max isn't gentle with him anymore!


----------



## fkeeley (Aug 31, 2006)

so gentle with the puppy too! Too adorable!!!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Those are cute!


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

Awwww!


----------

